# Here Kitty Kitty



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

https://webmail.west.cox.net/do/mail/message/document.3gp?msgId=INBOXDELIM4310&part=2

Hassell sent this to me to share with you all. Enjoy!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks YD, sent you home pm, so who should get fired over that botched hunt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ANYWAYS Members, YD and I have been trying since 2 am trying to figure out how to insert the video, sent it to the PT boss to see if he can figure it out,be patient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

Lots of these videos that circulate the web are also up on youtube. So what I did was went there and searched for it. Once I found it, I click the "Embed" button below it, and then copy and paste that code into the post. Lets see if this works....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Quick screenshot showing youtube.com and the embed code. Click to enlarge.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Should I feel bad for laughing at this? Why didn't the guide have his gun on him?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great video !!!!

Ebbs, that guide did have a gun with him. First part of the filming shows him walking with one.

That cat certainly had a good bite on him though. .... Now question is...buck shot or slugs which would you rather have had!

Me, buck shot hands down 3.5" 00 buck


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris, think I've been on you tube twice, but will remember for next time, that was some fine shooting the first part, the question is did they shoot a cat the first time and the one that attacked was laying in wait, if so the trackers should have seen the extra set or the outfitter should have been better prepared, either way won't recommend them to anyone unless its someone you don't like!!!!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonder if my Ex would like an African Safari, LOL!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

It was crazy that's for sure. Can't imagine what my reaction would be in a moment like that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Wonder if my Ex would like an African Safari, LOL!!


Reid, any chance she'd like a partner ? I have just the ex for that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> It was crazy that's for sure. Can't imagine what my reaction would be in a moment like that.


OH CRAP... OH CRAP!! EWWW crap. lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Roflmbo maybe we should see if we could hook'em up YD


----------

